# Free Sashay Yarn Dress Pattern



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

http://www.petersmithtrading.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=164


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Adorable.Cute model.


----------



## nancyalice48 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lovely. Does she feel like dancing, I do!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Very Cute!!


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

That dress is great. I can see the little princess keeping it on all day. What a great use of the yarn.

Do you have any instructions available for us?

Thank you.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Jenny.Wren said:


> That dress is great. I can see the little princess keeping it on all day. What a great use of the yarn.
> 
> Do you have any instructions available for us?
> 
> Thank you.


Click on the link provided above photo.


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

Just the cutest. Thanks for the website.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Cute, Thanks. Will have to make one for my gdaughter.


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice I used the same yarn and made a skirt for my great neice who will be 2 in sept. I just love the dress will defently have to make one. Thanks for sharing yours.


----------

